# Which of the MBTI personality types do you get along least with?



## Dankirkham (Jun 1, 2013)

It's pretty self-explanatory


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

Damn damn damn. I put down INFP because they do tend to get on my nerves but then I remembered ISTJ's....._*shudder*_


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I put down INTP,
But for the sole reason that my sole enemy is an INTP 

Shockingly though one of my besties is one too haha xD
Each type has good and bad to it


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

ISFJ
just never... clicked


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

SFJ's usually.

I feel like they consistently push tradition on me and think tradition is a good think and it will help me and I'm just kinda like fuck no.

I guess the Si-Fe combination is bleh to me.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

extraverted judging functions in general make it easier to be hated by peoplewhich isn't fair.

but l did put SXJ.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Would not surprise me if half my family was a bunch of ESTJ's.

Kinda waiting for my real parents to beam me back up to their planet.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Se types. I'm just so boring and they don't like me until I paint something or show my sense of humor.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

estjs.
terrible, terrible combinations with infps do they make, i tell ya.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

On a good day: None
*
On a bad day: EVERYONE*


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

I love everyone. 

Nah, but seriously, I think it's kinda harsh to dislike someone because of their MBTI. Yeah, maybe you don't like the stereotypical types; but I've met smart, nice ESFJs and dumb, mean INTJs. I guess "typism" does exist in MBTI community...shame, shame...


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like SJs lose on PerC. Again.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't fill it out because I honestly don't know. 

I usually get along fine with the SJ students who take my classes. I don't often have any trouble with them. Most of them are diligent. And for some bizarre reason, they seem to like me, even though I'm sure my more freewheeling and random personality must frustrate them on some level. These students actually made me take a closer look at my own bias.

I'm also pretty well convinced that my sister-in-law of 20+ years is ISFJ or ESFJ. When we first met, we probably both thought the other was an entity from outer space. But she was a great mom, and she was great for my brother, and once we figured out each other's quirks, we got along just fine.


----------



## ATLeow (Jun 2, 2013)

I noticed NFs seem to be the most agreeable out of the poll and STs the least, since they're opposites. Then it occured to me that INFs basically run this place. Might there be perhaps the slightest bias somewhere..? *grin*


----------



## Dankirkham (Jun 1, 2013)

Agreed! I can't get along with any EJ's... By the way I'm an INFP too


----------



## Dankirkham (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey! That's a good thing then that you can't think of any. Probably means you get along with everybody, and ideally that's how it should be


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

A lot of ESTJ hate lmao. Why? The ESTJ I know is really cool.

I basically have troubles getting along with some IxFJ. I usually get along with most people, but this type can be hard for me to read. This causes friction.


----------



## Dankirkham (Jun 1, 2013)

opeth98 said:


> I love everyone.
> 
> Nah, but seriously, I think it's kinda harsh to dislike someone because of their MBTI. Yeah, maybe you don't like the stereotypical types; but I've met smart, nice ESFJs and dumb, mean INTJs. I guess "typism" does exist in MBTI community...shame, shame...


True, but I'm not talking about disliking, it's just whichever one(s) you find that you can't seem to get along with.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Dankirkham said:


> True, but I'm not talking about disliking, it's just whichever one(s) you find that you can't seem to get along with.


fair enough. I went on a bit of a ramble there. Sorry


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I don't get along well with ESFJ or ESTJ. My mom is an ESTJ and we're constantly fighting about everything. I don't even have any friends that are ESXJ.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I don't really know... It seems as though ESTJ and INFP are not a good mix, that being said one of my friend is an ESTJ and we get along perfectly... That's true that sometimes we don't understand each other but I just need to tell her that she's going too far and that's it... 
I would say none for the moment...


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Unhealthy anything.
But I suppose unhealthy ESTJs and INTPs the most.
Messed up ESTJs start treating everyone like an extension of themselves and throw massive tantrums when things don't go their way.
INTPs...well...honestly they are the worst trolls when they want to be. I haven't seen it on here, but some of them can cross the line between funny to cruel rather remorselessly. Red flag.
Also I hate it when people are tear everyone else's ideas apart (esp if they shame the person too), even though they have nothing good of their own to contribute. I've seen ESTJs and INTPs do this the most, albeit differently.

Edit: LOL omg I voted on the poll and ESTJs have 42% of the votes! Wow!
I wonder how many of those ESTJs are in fact ESTJs or if maybe people into personality typing are less likely to get along with ESTJs.
Or people that enjoy forums clash with ESTJs. People that post on personality typing forums don't like ESTJs? Or unhealthy ESTJs can be over the top obnoxious?
Then again there are only 50 votes. So sample size is a little small.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

The DUMB type.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Kamishi said:


> The DUMB type.


Is that yo momma?

OH YES I DID GO THERE.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

INTP, ESTP, ISTP and ESFJ


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

ENTP, ESTP, and ESFJ.


----------



## New (Mar 13, 2013)

ESFJ, INFP, and ESTJ, in order from worst to slightly tolerable.


----------



## DrJakeyll (Nov 11, 2012)

ESTJs, ESFPs. They just seem shallow.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone with a martyr complex. In my experience, this has tended to be xSFJs. But I can honestly see this being any type - especially those whose personal values (being of a martyr nature) supersede reason.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

High Se people

ESTP
ESFP

*but there are exemptions from people of these types and some have been one of my bestfriends


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> High Se people
> 
> ESTP
> ESFP
> ...


No ISFJs, ESFJs and ISTPs? Interesting....

And oh, go to bed naman! It's late.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think it would be ESTJ. Not good at typing people I see in irl.


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm an INFP and I have trouble getting along with ESTJs. I didn't know so many people had a hard time with them too. :O I feel like my main problem is that they kind of talk in a patronizing way sometimes, and they seem to think that they're a lot smarter and more intellectual than everyone else.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

All in Twilight said:


> No ISFJs, ESFJs and ISTPs? Interesting....
> 
> And oh, go to bed naman! It's late.


ISFJs are quite ok. ESFJs, I haven't met much in real life so *shrugs* . ISTP? YES!!! haha :laughing:

(But this is the only time I get to relax :sad:.)


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

ESTJ is only getting the hate because you guys are a majority, so people are more likely to run into stupid ESTJ's than any other type. It's nothing to do really(I think) with your actual personality. 

So keep being manly middle managers while I have fun, k?


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I can honestly say that I hate a lot of ISTJs. I have been harassed by a few of them and I have filed formal complaints against them, both at work and in school. My ISTJ father beat the sh*t out of my mom, my brother and me. They tend to think they're smarter than everyone else, but many of them turn out to be simple minded. And their petty jealousy is astounding, extremely ugly (just like many of their faces).


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 22, 2011)

Damnit, everyone hates ESTJs.

Now I want to change my vote so I can root for the underdog.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Probably ISFJ and INFJ for me.

I tend to be a magnet for ENTJ, ENFP, and ENTP, we get along great.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

Sometimes the ones I get along with best are also the ones I get along with least, so it really depends.

Overall I get along much less with most ISFJs and ISTJs than other types. Oh yeah, and ESTJs... But in small doses or in a pleasant setting, I can handle pretty much anyone.

And no I don't hate ESTJ for being the majority, I hate them based on personal experience with them, lol. Recently my INTJ friend and I went to visit a former ESTJ employer at her new job and I was reminded immediately of why I'm so much better off not working for her. They fixate on all the stuff I don't care about and, much like ESFJs (the ones I know at least, especially my mom) see any sort of verbal disagreement as "talking back."

That said, I can get along with them well if there's no pressure to do so.


----------



## you_is_eagleton (Jun 10, 2013)

I get along with mostly introverted feelers: INFJ's, ISFJ's, INFP, ISFP.
I'm also an introvert myself!


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

Asian_Chick said:


> I can honestly say that I hate a lot of ISTJs. I have been harassed by a few of them and I have filed formal complaints against them, both at work and in school. My ISTJ father beat the sh*t out of my mom, my brother and me. They tend to think they're smarter than everyone else, but many of them turn out to be simple minded. And their petty jealousy is astounding, extremely ugly (just like many of their faces).


Oh yeah, I rarely if ever get on with ISTJ's. The ones I've met are either dicks who have little interest in friends of they're boring as hell. I'm sure awesome ones exist out there, I just haven't found any yet. 

The ones I met were also insecure as hell, made it hard to be around because they were constantly insulting people around them.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

rawrmosher said:


> Oh yeah, I rarely if ever get on with ISTJ's. The ones I've met are either dicks who have little interest in friends of they're boring as hell. I'm sure awesome ones exist out there, I just haven't found any yet.
> 
> The ones I met were also insecure as hell, made it hard to be around because they were constantly insulting people around them.


Whoa, my brother and I aren't the only ones who see this! Everyone else around us seem to be completely clueless. When you brought up the fact that a lot of them don't care for having friends, it brought to mind how my dad used to say this when I was growing up, "You don't need to have friends. I've never had friends". WOW... Yes, friends were highly discouraged. He's always talked shit, too. He'd talk smack about white people, black people, Mexicans, Columbians at work, etc. Oh and NOTHING's ever his fault. It's everyone else's fault. The list can go on...


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I tend to get along well with most P types and if they are a J, they have to be an NJ. My closest friends are INTP, ISFP, ENTP, INFJ INFP and ENFPs.


----------



## beautifuldisaster634 (Jun 9, 2013)

I put down ESTP, but that's probably from having bad experiences with multiple unhealthy ones. Though I'm not too fond of the INFJ that I'm around either.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

I will say with all honesty:

ESFP, ENTP, ISTJ


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

estj


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh, we E's always get the hate.. mainly because we show off our arsehole-ness? Maybe we're annoying? 

Naww, no fair :crying: I'm just enjoying myself! roud:


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Fi-doms and NFs in general get on my nerves a lot. I've had a lot of unpleasant encounters with them, and unlike SJs, whom I mostly dislike at first but grow to like them better, I find it hard to grow to like them, instead my impression of them gets much worst as they "warm up" to me. 

A lot of them would admit to doing things/I would catch them doing things that are of questionable morals like practicing cronyism (my friend can do it because I know he/she is a good person but others cannot), stealing (whether it's things or spouses) simply because they think "it's right/the owner doesn't deserve it, therefore it must be taken away from them", defend people they personally like and condemn those they dislike, as well as having no qualms to tell lies to authority to get others in trouble just because they dislike them, and therefore I believe they should not be in authority at all unless they're very mature and impartial with their judgment. So subconsciously I classify people who has Fi high on their list as people with questionable morals unless they've proven otherwise. Maybe these are unhealthy ones, and perhaps healthy Fi-doms don't behave like that.

To count I had met:
1. an INFP tried to break me apart from my SO because she thinks her daughter deserves him more, 
2. another INFP disregarded my presence and tried to steal my SO while we are still together, 
3. an ISFP in my alma mater with antisocial personality disorder who stole my math homework and told lies to get other classmates she dislike in trouble, 
4. another INFP I met online who banned me simply because I mentioned part of their conversation to someone else (but it's clear that it's not a secret), 
5. an ISFP whom I know who labelled me as a person "with issues" simply because I was depressed,
6. as well as another possible ISFP who sided the behaviour of his cronys but condemn me for similar "annoying and insensitive" behaviour (both his cronys and my SO and I were also showing off our relationship taking off on a forum).

The only INFP I've had a good impression of is my ex, normally he's very impartial until his moral values have been breached but he's very sensitive to others' needs, but I think he may be mis-typed.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Powerhouse said:


> Fi-doms and NFs in general get on my nerves a lot. I've had a lot of unpleasant encounters with them, and unlike SJs, whom I mostly dislike at first but grow to like them better, I find it hard to grow to like them, instead my impression of them gets much worst as they "warm up" to me.
> 
> A lot of them would admit to doing things/I would catch them doing things that are of questionable morals like practicing cronyism (my friend can do it because I know he/she is a good person but others cannot), stealing (whether it's things or spouses) simply because they think "it's right/the owner doesn't deserve it, therefore it must be taken away from them", defend people they personally like and condemn those they dislike, as well as having no qualms to tell lies to authority to get others in trouble just because they dislike them, and therefore I believe they should not be in authority at all unless they're very mature and impartial with their judgment. So subconsciously I classify people who has Fi high on their list as people with questionable morals unless they've proven otherwise. Maybe these are unhealthy ones, and perhaps healthy Fi-doms don't behave like that.
> 
> ...


Be quiet... (Don't take it seriously, it's humour!)
for me, the entj's.


----------



## frogs (Jan 11, 2016)

ESFJ's

Stop shoving your traditions down my throat and suggesting I go outside more!


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Unhealthy fe dom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollyucinogen (Mar 13, 2016)

ESTJ, I completely agree. Bar none, every single ESTJ I've _ever_ met has been an aggressive, domineering, egotistical bully.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Esfjs on average probably


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

ESTJ, ISTJ, ISTP and INTJ. Generally, unhealthy ST types are the bane of my existence. And I say unhealthy because if they're well balanced, they're just like everyone else.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

On a by-number basis? xSFJs. That's not a blanket statement. They just happen to be the most common in my field, and while we tolerate each other most of the time, we're never going to be close. It's nothing personal. It's just a thing.

(Having said that, one of my good friends is an ESFJ.)


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Surprisingly? Unhealthy NT's. Yeah I'm more likely to get along great with my XSFJ mother who connects with me fabulously.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

Ha! That reminds me. The people with whom I have the most intense personality clashes tend to be NTs as well. Also, there is no storm quite like the storm of wills/assholery between myself and an ENFP. 

On the other hand, I do pretty well with xSTJs like my mom.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Unhealthy Fi doms. I only know one unhealthy Fe dom, so I can't make any blanket statements there.
Unhealthy Te dom and aux also apply.

For context: the experiences I've had with Fi-doms tend to be a lot of taking things too personally, not meeting halfway regarding social/personal issues, projection, and so on. With Te-dom/aux it's mostly been them being domineering and I don't jive well with that.

I get along well with healthy, well-adjusted, or non-abusive people of any type.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

those who *claim* to be NT's? 

Yeah mostly them, INTP's have been decent while interacting but their whole behavior/motives seem based around an image. I figure most of them are living some fantasy involving the internalization of their MBTI stereotype and I would rather not deal with them.

This is not the NT's fault per se, like for example dom-Ti or dom-Ne (or whatever) is not the problem, it's what I mentioned. So it's not the functions themselves, or the type itself.

They tend to be interesting though.


----------



## Originalgod (May 29, 2016)

The Fi/Fe dominants. Specially the INFPs.

Facts don't care about your feelings!


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

What the fuck @Dankirkham ?!

The poll is closed!!! What's the point of giving it a time limit?


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

ESFJs drive me insane.


----------

